# Congrats to our $2500 CASH Winners!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Congratulations to our winners!!!*

$500 goes to: *Funkmonkey*

$500 goes to: *evilskillit*

$500 goes to: *bbieger*

$250 goes to: *fredk*

$250 goes to: *tonyvdb*

$100 goes to: *sub_crazy*

$100 goes to: *mlkmgr*

$100 goes to: *tcarcio*

$100 goes to: *FlashJim*

$100 goes to: *1canuck2*

*Excellent!* :clap: 

*We appreciate all of you participating here at the Shack!*

*** For payment please PM me your full name and address... and for payment via PayPal, please _include_ your preferred PayPal address. 


*And for those that did not win... hang tight... in just a few days we will be announcing yet another cash giveaway!*


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

How about that, Just in time for me to buy some new speakers so that will help. Congrats to all the winners and thanks to Sonny and the staff for a forum second to none.:clap:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Woo Hoo! Awesome!

This will come in handy to pay off those Christmas bills. 
Once again Thanks so much for the Gift Sonnie and Staff


----------



## mlkmgr (Jan 24, 2009)

AWESOME! You made our family trip to IMAX to watch Avatar free! Thanks goes to Sonnie and support staff of the Shack! :flex:


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Woohoo

Thank you Sonnie and staff for the best forum around!


----------



## 1canuck2 (Jul 14, 2009)

Holy schnickies! I won something!! Woot woot for the HTS!

You say:


> For payment please PM me your full name and address... and for payment via PayPal, please include your preferred PayPal address.


Does this mean there is an option to take the payment in some other form than PayPal?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

PayPal only, but there are no fees that I am aware of for gifts. Even if you do not have an account it is easy to setup and you can receive an e-check for it.


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

HOLY ****!!! That is so awesome. For someone who doesn't really have any money $500 is a lot. I can finally start moving forward on my next speaker build. Been waiting for an extra $200 just for MDF and crossover parts.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The fine print requires that you post your build in detail, and if we like it we can require that you send it to an admin for testing...just kidding, of course. But we do hope that you will post what you are up to. :R


----------



## tiggers97 (May 13, 2008)

Holy smokies! Congratulations everyone.


----------



## 1canuck2 (Jul 14, 2009)

Got my funds in PayPal and transferred them to my bank account. Its going to help pay off my Xbox investment over Christmas (Xbox 360, second controller, Beatles Rock Band full set, Band Hero full set) Nice! And thanks again to HTS for their generosity!!


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

WOW!! I am soo excited that I actually won!! I am so totally going to get a pimping AT screen with these funds!! 

Thanks so much, this forum is so incredibly awesome !!! 

(even if it fuels a slightly "unhealthy" addiction  )


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations all , sins when has A/V been a unhealthy addiction slight or other wise ? I find it keeps me home and out of trouble unlike my youth before I could afford A/V


----------

